# Stain on television screen



## marydortona (Jan 24, 2010)

My granddaughter placed a refrigerator magnet on the tv screen leaving a 
stain . Is there any way to remove this stain?

The tv is a Sony Console and is about 20 years old. We need help.

Thank you,

Maryann Law


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A degaussing tool will remedy that. Check with your local shops for prices.


----------

